# Lots of PINK! (my new SS)



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

So after my recent thread on trying a SS, I went looking for a cheap used one. (We only have 7"+ travel bikes at our house, so nothing around to be converted...) Unfortunately for my wallet, I found this in the meantime. So much for cheap!

But it's gorgeous!

Bianchi PUSS (17.5" frame)
Pink Chris King hubs and headset
Thompson stem and seatpost
Avid Juicy 7 brakes
Fizik Arione saddle... 
20.5 lbs without pedals. Right now I threw my extra Mallet C's on there, but I ordered a set of pink Candy pedals which should be cool.

I'm thinking the gearing will be really tough on climbs, but I'm going to try it out tomorrow. I'm thinking the front ring might need to get swapped for something smaller. But I should try it out first. It's not like I haven't walked my share of climbs in years past...

Ooohhh... anticipation (and it was packed damn nicely too):









Pretty seatpost and pink saddle that matches the frame:









And all put together!









The other side:









My new quiver:


----------



## rather*be*riding (Apr 4, 2007)

Love it! Update us after your first ride!


----------



## crazy4blues (Sep 10, 2006)

*Damn, girl . . .*

. . . even the chain . . . yo . . .:thumbsup:


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

yay you did it! nice job. pinky tuscadero!


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

Very very noice! What gearing did you start with?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

-kelly- said:


> Very very noice! What gearing did you start with?


It's used, so it came with a 34-16. It's not going to stay that way for long, I don't think - I'm pretty sure I'm not capable of pushing that gear up much of an incline, let alone a hill, but I'm going to try it out today and stop at some shops to look for parts to change it. Felt perfect for riding around town - we just rode to Blockbuster last night and it was so nice. The fit feels just right.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

Fabulous! Now it just needs straitline pink end caps to protect the bar! I find I hated pink until MTB alot and now it totally rocks.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*oh my!*

that is one nice ride!



connie said:


> Unfortunately for my wallet, I found this in the meantime. So much for cheap!


hee-hee - funny how that happens, eh?



connie said:


> But it's gorgeous!


yes - it is!



connie said:


> Bianchi PUSS (17.5" frame)
> Pink Chris King hubs and headset
> Thompson stem and seatpost
> Avid Juicy 7 brakes
> ...


very nicely speced. pink CK hubs/headset - pretty sexy...

I love the Fizik saddles and have them on all my bikes. I looked at putting the pink one on my SS but was worried the shape of the saddle would limit me getting behind the seat/moving around on the bike and snagging my shorts. I'm curious how this saddle works out for you.

are you planning on keeping it rigid?


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Fabulous! Now it just needs straitline pink end caps to protect the bar! I find I hated pink until MTB alot and now it totally rocks.


i'm the same way - I thought pink was way too girlie but i like the contrast between rough and tumble mtn biking and the girlie color of pink.

oh - i just added the pink dangerboy end caps to my SS.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

brg said:


> I love the Fizik saddles and have them on all my bikes. I looked at putting the pink one on my SS but was worried the shape of the saddle would limit me getting behind the seat/moving around on the bike and snagging my shorts. I'm curious how this saddle works out for you.
> 
> are you planning on keeping it rigid?


Regarding the saddle - I love it so far. Actually much better than my specialized Avatar I've been using. Not that today was a long ride (I had an open house to do today), or very technical (mostly gravel roads and a little bit of twisty singletrack), some rutted up stuff, etc. So far so good with the saddle!

And the fork is probably the biggest surprise. The only other hardtail I've owned was an alumnium (and cheap) dirt jumper (with like a 5" travel fork). It rattled the heck out of me. And I really figured I was going to need a fork ASAP. But riding today my hands and arms felt just fine. It was only for like an hour, but I thought the gravel would really bug my hands and it didn't - that frame really absorbs those vibrations nicely. So now, shockingly, I'm thinking of keeping it rigid for a while. I guess I'll get a suspension fork when I feel like I really need one!


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*Omg!!!*

The first thing I thought of when I saw your name under SS is "oh, no you di-n't! Another hardcore, KIC**S DH'er goes SS. YYYESSS!!!"
Just came off of a GREAT ride with a gal that is super at downhill, but was riding a SS for the first time in a long time. I could see her just fall in love with SSing again. I hope you experience the same kind of joy that I saw on her face today.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Saweeeeeeeeet.... I had a BUSS and it was a nice ride. But yours actually looks cool, too.

If you want to try another gear before you buy, I have 17 through 20t and 22t cogs. Are you in Park City? Or down here in SLC?

Round Valley is dry, we road a nice front-side Glenwild ride and then over to Round Valley and everything looked really good. The backside stuff is still closed at Glenwild, but those would be great SS trails.

JMH


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

JMH said:


> Saweeeeeeeeet.... I had a BUSS and it was a nice ride. But yours actually looks cool, too.
> 
> If you want to try another gear before you buy, I have 17 through 20t and 22t cogs. Are you in Park City? Or down here in SLC?
> 
> ...


I live down in SLC, but we get up to PC a good amount. Today we went and rode the BST down in Draper, which was pretty fun.

I'm thinking with the gearing, I'm going to start with putting a 32T chainring on there instead of the 34, and then start messing with the cogs. But I may have to take you up on that!

So far - I took it out in PC on Saturday. I was hoping Lost Prospector would be ready, but it's not. I went down the rail trail, up the first switchback and the second was covered in snow. Oh well. Just out of curiosity, I headed up SOS, and that was more clear, but I only rode it until it gets stupid steep and turned around. The twisties were fun anyway. And then I just went out the doubletrack next to the rail trail and then turned left, went up to where you overlook the Jordanelle, right again and up to a closed gate and back. So that was a pretty lame ride, but it was good to test it out and I didn't have too much time.

Today, the BST was a much better ride. My husband and I headed out and it was a blast. He was shocked how fast I was going uphill - sure turns things around when you've got to just do it or walk! And on the singletrack it was pretty darned fun. A little tough to keep up on the downhills, but the rigid fork is good practice for being really precise avoiding rocks! 

Anyway, so far so good!


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

34x16 sounds pretty tough  I run a 32x18 on my 26" SS. I still can't climb it up much, but the 20T cog just makes me spin out way too much. I'd really like to do San Juan (straight 6 mile climb with a ton of switchbacks) on my SS, but would go with 32x21 at least. Not many flat parts and I don't really need to pedal much on the way down. 

Looks gorgeous, though! I love it.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't hang around much in Women's Lounge, but boyoboy this thread caught my attention.... It is a pretty bike, but please take the pictures off... if my girlfriend sees it, she is gonna go on a rampage and turn the bike she rides into pink nightmare for me!! Good work with the chain btw.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

connie said:


> I'm thinking with the gearing, I'm going to start with putting a 32T chainring on there instead of the 34, and then start messing with the cogs. But I may have to take you up on that!


Ja, no worries. Just email me (the link in my profile works) if you want to get your gearing dialed. I would start with 2-1 (32 up front like you suggested) and go from there. Probably a 32-17 or 18 will be perfect for this area.

JMH


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

JMH said:


> Ja, no worries. Just email me (the link in my profile works) if you want to get your gearing dialed. I would start with 2-1 (32 up front like you suggested) and go from there. Probably a 32-17 or 18 will be perfect for this area.
> 
> JMH


Cool. I went and changed it out to a 32 today. Then headed out to ride and it started raining on us and was way colder than the clothes I packed this morning and we ended up bailing, so I'll have to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## AZDirtGurl (Feb 15, 2005)

brg said:


> i'm the same way - I thought pink was way too girlie but i like the contrast between rough and tumble mtn biking and the girlie color of pink.
> 
> oh - i just added the pink dangerboy end caps to my SS.


Where do you buy those endcaps from?


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

um...i think you may have spilled some pepto bismol all over your new bike! 










or maybe i'm just jealous! :skep:

awesome new ride Connie! i can't wait for the official ride report (you know...the one with all the riding pics! )!

:thumbsup:


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*ebay*



AZDirtGurl said:


> Where do you buy those endcaps from?


I got them off ebay for ~$17.

check the website http://www.ridetsgusa.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=DCI&Category_Code=BE

Connie - cool you are liking the rigid thing. My first ride I didn't like it at all - then i lowered my tire air pressure and love it!

looking forward to a ride report.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

brg said:


> I got them off ebay for ~$17.
> 
> check the website http://www.ridetsgusa.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=DCI&Category_Code=BE
> 
> ...


I just ordered some of those endcaps too.

I think the fact that I'm used to running lower tire pressures probably made that transition a little easier! And the tires are a decent size, so that helps too.


----------



## IdGirl (Apr 11, 2007)

Very Cool - I Love Pink!!!!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

connie said:


> I just ordered some of those endcaps too..


I just ordered a new saddle - i really wanted more pink on my bike and using the Fizik customize saddle order thingy I ordered this saddle through my LBS. http://www.fizik.it/shop_customize.aspx

sigh....so much for not spending more $ on my bike.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

brg said:


> I just ordered a new saddle - i really wanted more pink on my bike and using the Fizik customize saddle order thingy I ordered this saddle through my LBS. http://www.fizik.it/shop_customize.aspx
> 
> sigh....so much for not spending more $ on my bike.


Crap, I didn't need to know that existed.


----------



## cdn_chick (Apr 14, 2007)

WOW - Nice ride! I love the pink too! 

Sorry if this seems like a stupid question (could be result of being a newbie)... but why SS?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

cdn_chick said:


> WOW - Nice ride! I love the pink too!
> 
> Sorry if this seems like a stupid question (could be result of being a newbie)... but why SS?


Oh a variety of reasons. I've actually been on the opposite side of the spectrum for years - I race DH, and my trail bike (what used to be the one for XC rides) weighs about 38lbs and has 7" of travel front and rear. I used to truly despise climbing, but loved the descents enough to suck it up and do it. Over the past few years, I've gotten better at climbing... somewhat. The ladies here have offered a lot of excellent advice. The best bits for me were #1: changing my attitude. I used to approach climbs with a mantra of "I hate this and am never doing it again" A good climbing mindset for me would have been "This sucks, but coming back down will be worth it". Someone here suggested a mantra of "I love to climb". Like literally forcing myself to say it over and over again in my head throught the entire climb. It seriously made me laugh sometimes, but it helped immensely. And second, I learned to eat pre-emptively. I used to eat once I got hungry on a ride, and by then it was too late. Now, I eat clif bloks or gels or whatever every 30 min at the most, and stay energized for long rides and have more constant energy for sustained climbs.

Anyway, that whole ramble was just getting at that having made improvements, I guess I was just hungry for more improvements. And reading about some of the other women here on SS bikes made me want to try it. Honestly, I bought it as a training tool for DH. While racing DH, you have little inclines and a big gear and a heavy bike and need to hammer them out. So I figured not only would the SS help me with learning to stand and pedal hard when I need to (I have knee problems and two years ago, couldn't even make a single pedal stroke while standing without my knees screaming in pain), but it would help solve my XC riding problem of spinning in such an easy gear I don't have the momentum or power to make it up over uphill obstacles. My husband would just tell me over and over again to stay in my middle chainring, but I just didn't have the self discipline to do it when the option was there to go easier. I figured the SS would take away the option to go easy and be good for me. 
Additionally, because you can't switch to a bigger gear either, you have to work on holding as much momentum as possible to keep your speed up, so it forces you to keep working on cornering better and braking less.

The biggest surprise in this has been the rigid fork. I really figured that would last 1 ride. In fact, I was shopping for a new fork before the bike even arrived in the mail. But I've been shocked at how much fun it's been, and I'm definitely keeping it rigid. I just went down to Moab this weekend and rode Sovreign this morning on this bike and it was SO MUCH FUN. It really makes me pump over those rocks and obstacles and going in that 2:1 gear literally cuts my climbing time in half of what it used to be when I was spinning along in granny gear. And riding rigid really makes me ride with more energy and flow better with the terrain instead of letting myself get lazy.

That, and the last reason, is just that I'm the derailleur destroyer. I go through half a dozen derailleurs or hangers a season and I can't tell you how many rides I've been on, fixing my bike and trying to get it to quit ghost shifting or whatever and it's just incredibly nice to not worry about any of that.

So that was quite a book, but hopefully it gives you an idea of my reasons anyway!


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

*pink chain???*

no sh*t! where did you get that? that'd look sweet on my ride!! i want, i want!! nice ride, btw! so jealous!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

tink bell said:


> no sh*t! where did you get that? that'd look sweet on my ride!! i want, i want!! nice ride, btw! so jealous!


You can get them on ebay (in lots of colors) - just search pink bike chain. BUT - it's a BMX/singlespeed only chain. I believe it's a little wider/stronger than a normal chain for geared bikes.


----------



## susannyny (Sep 7, 2004)

*Pink Surly*

Connie - I ran across your posting that showed your Pink Surly 1X1 frame. Can you tell me how tall you are and what size Surly frame you purchased?

Tons of thanks in advance for answering this!!!

Susan


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

susannyny said:


> Connie - I ran across your posting that showed your Pink Surly 1X1 frame. Can you tell me how tall you are and what size Surly frame you purchased?
> 
> Tons of thanks in advance for answering this!!!
> 
> Susan


They look about identical, but I actually have the Bianchi P.U.S.S., not ths Surly. Anyway, I am 5'8 1/2" with just over a 33" inseam and got a 17.5" frame.


----------



## susannyny (Sep 7, 2004)

Much thanks Connie! I thought you posted another thread about having both frames, but apparently I had you confused with another poster (my bad!).

Thanks again for the response! 



Susan


----------



## Birdie (Feb 21, 2007)

TOTALLY JEALOUS... of all your bikes ......oh and that you ride all the time!!!


----------



## sptweedy (May 15, 2007)

Connie, 

Wow! Pretty Bike! I actually have seen the Bianchi PUSS in a bike store, but yours is way more tricked out. Love those pink hubs!!! 

Anyway, I was showing my husband your pictures. He saw your motorcycles and skis and said, "Man, they have more toys than we do." I know this is a bit off subject, but do you ride dirt bikes too? We had them for 3 years or so. It just got to be a lot of work, cleaning them after a ride, driving hours to the nearest place to ride. Then I ended up in the ER. After awhile we realized that we have as much or more fun riding our mountian bikes with less hassle than motorcylces require.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

sptweedy said:


> Connie,
> 
> Wow! Pretty Bike! I actually have seen the Bianchi PUSS in a bike store, but yours is way more tricked out. Love those pink hubs!!!
> 
> Anyway, I was showing my husband your pictures. He saw your motorcycles and skis and said, "Man, they have more toys than we do." I know this is a bit off subject, but do you ride dirt bikes too? We had them for 3 years or so. It just got to be a lot of work, cleaning them after a ride, driving hours to the nearest place to ride. Then I ended up in the ER. After awhile we realized that we have as much or more fun riding our mountian bikes with less hassle than motorcylces require.


Yep, I have a DR-Z250 and my husband has a WR250. My husband always jokingly complains that I "made" him buy a motorcycle. I really wish we could ride somewhere closer - it's like a 40 minute trip to get to a riding area. We also take them along when we go to Moab - they're so much fun down there.

So far we have... like 4 or 5 ER visits for mountain biking, two for skiing, but none from riding the motos. It would be a really tough call but I almost think I like riding motos the most. But you're right, the hassle factor bumps it down a few notches and we don't go that often. My favorite ride is Kane Creek to Behind the Rocks to Pritchett Canyon and we won't even do Pritchett without a good sized group because it's so tough. Though the teamwork may be part of what makes it so fun.

Anyway, yes, we're a bunch of gear nuts. Glad to see we're not the only ones!!


----------



## MoMo (May 18, 2005)

Connie I love your bike!! When I was shopping for my SS this winter I looked at buying the PUSS but ended up going with a cheaper option a Redline (wasn't sure I was going to like SSing). My reasons for getting a SS were very similar to yours. I can't be lazy on my SS and the difference in my riding just from the end of last season (before the SS) to now is amazing. I used to hate climbs and would huff and puff all the way up them on my Stumpjumper FSR but now I'm sailing up climbs. Its a great feeling blowing past friends on up hill climbs or being right on there tail when last year they were always waiting for me. Only down side is my geared friends on the flats leave me in the dust


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

MoMo said:


> Connie I love your bike!! When I was shopping for my SS this winter I looked at buying the PUSS but ended up going with a cheaper option a Redline (wasn't sure I was going to like SSing). My reasons for getting a SS were very similar to yours. I can't be lazy on my SS and the difference in my riding just from the end of last season (before the SS) to now is amazing. I used to hate climbs and would huff and puff all the way up them on my Stumpjumper FSR but now I'm sailing up climbs. Its a great feeling blowing past friends on up hill climbs or being right on there tail when last year they were always waiting for me. Only down side is my geared friends on the flats leave me in the dust


Cool! I know what you mean - and luckily we don't have to much in the way of flats. But the difference in climbing - and really enjoying climbing is amazing! I've hit a few sections of not too steep uphill switchbacks where I honestly felt like I was accellerating out of every corner. I didn't even know that was possible!


----------

